# The Classic Car And Barn Find Thread



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I dont know about anyone else but i could look at obscure and uncomon classic cars and hiden gems found in barns all day long!

I thought maybe a thread which contained all of the interesting storys of what people had found in barns would interest a few people, so if you know of any tales of what people have found in some barns put it up and some photos as i am sure it will interest some people!

I will kick it off with this one.

I have discovered a tale about a American guy who retiered to Portugal. He purchased a property which was owned by a old couple who had died, they had no heirs so the property was put up for sale.

On the property was a very large out building which had been welded shut.

When the American guy got to the property he cut the doors open and found this little lot!

http://www.intuh.net/barnfinds/afa70.htm

Hope you enjoy having a look through that as much as i did!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG :doublesho

Well he is now a millionaire


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

The "American" story is a hoax IIRC. Think the series of photo's was commissioned by a guy who was planning on selling/getting rid of his own collection. He had collected them and stored them (badly) in the barn over many years. Quite amazing still though.


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I've often seen galleries like that and it poses a couple of questions in my mind:

1) Why would a collection of legitimately owned vehicles be parked SO close, if you can afford a range of cars like that, surely you can afford a second outbuilding for them? Assuming that is a collector's assets, why would they be storing a smashed up 205?

2) If you did inherit the collection due to the purchase of the land, building or whatever, how would you go about selling them? You would have no keys or paperwork for any, and assuming they're locked, you'd have to force entry and hotwire them (causing untold damage to an extremely rare and hard to repair vehicle) to move them - nowhere near enough room to tow them out.

Thoughts? 

S


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

lobotomy said:


> The "American" story is a hoax IIRC. Think the series of photo's was commissioned by a guy who was planning on selling/getting rid of his own collection. He had collected them and stored them (badly) in the barn over many years. Quite amazing still though.


Yeah and its been posted on here a good few times now! It is an impressive collection but the guy wants a slap for storing them the way he did!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Well thats a little gutting! I did wounder when i looked through that, sort of partly wanted to think it was ture if anything! 

Anyone know of any Genuine ones then? 

:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

So old that and as said above it is a hoax!


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok then, Never read it on here myself!

Anyway how about this one. Spotted it last week. Pretty sad sight!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Tomm said:


> Ok then, Never read it on here myself!
> 
> Anyway how about this one. Spotted it last week. Pretty sad sight!


Oh dear! Series two jag? I bet that looked lovely before it turned into a bombfire!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Not barn finds as such I suppose, but some old knockers found locally that I've posted before...




























The above three are all in the same location, just sat on the verge slowly mingling with the hedgerow.

And an old Landie in a bit of a state, at the side of a lane not far from Truro golf course...


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Never saw the first link before but that looked amaizing and if that was true he was the luckiest guy on earth! lol


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Streuth !!!!!

Any volunteers for paint correction ??? :buffer:

.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out www.carsinbarns.com. Mainly American, but some great stuff on there. Lot of guff as well lol


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got given an e21 BMW 320 that had been in a barn for 14years. Shame I had to sell of on though

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Just whilst there is a thread baout this, I had a very interesting conversation with a guy in work yesterday.

One of his relatives bought a house in a very affluent area of Liverpool. The houses are old sandstone buildings but that is all I can say. When they bought it a short while back, my friend in work went to see it. He was having a look around when his relative said "come and look at this". He took him outside and showed him the garden. The house is built on a hill and so the house next door is lower down. His garden leads directly onto the roof of his neighbours garage, which has a couple of 'fist sized holes' in it. So he shines a tourch in and what is sat in there? "An e-type Jag and and an old bentley". Now that is good enough but apparently the tax disc on the jag reads '1964'.

The house is owned by a wealthy doctor but is apparently not very well looked after. 

So now I know where there's a barn find, but I don't have the money to even consider buying one!

Having had said that if there are holes in the garage rood I shudder to think what kind of state the cars are in!


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

M3, RS200, Cossie Merc for you? 

http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2010/03/barnyard-collection-of-two-new-bmw-m3.html



> It appears that everyone and their uncle are agreeing that this barn find, found in Swansea, England, is one of the best finds ever. While I'm more of a Boss '9 in Kentucky kind of guy, I'll agree that these low mileage rides are indeed quite cool.
> 
> In order of built-for-homologation badness, there's 1) a white 350+ horsepower AWD Ford RS200 road-going Group B rally car with 1,042 miles, 2) two first-gen E30 M3s - which, normally, would put out 195 horsepower - in red with 37 and 57 miles on them, and 3) a blue 232 horsepower Mercedes 190 E 2.5-16 Evolution II.
> 
> ...


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Suberman said:


> M3, RS200, Cossie Merc for you?
> 
> http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2010/03/barnyard-collection-of-two-new-bmw-m3.html


Is that the one where the Merc was never registered?


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

woodybeefcake said:


> Is that the one where the Merc was never registered?


Yeah I did read something about some unregistered Cossie Merc found somewhere some time back. Not sure if we are talking about the same one, but we probably are since these are so rare.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Not quite a barn find but a great read all the same:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80165&highlight=offyourmarks


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dad found this on ebay, was going very cheap, had been stored in a barn for 5 years, someone had run over the top of the roof and dented it all, 
and the floor was rotten,

he done all the mechanicals, welded a new floor ect ect, i done the body work, and we both painted it ourselves,

wasn't into detailing then, so it got t cut with a terry towel lol.. not machine polished/sanded ect lol.

then waxed with a £7 tub of wax from ebay.

i loved that car.. and we made £2500 off the restoration..
bought for £300, spent £700, sold for £3500


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

Found another one!!


----------

